# Public Hunting Land in Oakland County?



## StanGreen

I got my first turkey license! It is hunt 0121 (5/5 - 5/11) in unit ZC. The only problem is I am having a hard time finding public land in the Oakland county area that is open to hunting during this time. Much of it seems to close 3/31! I tried calling the Southfield DNR office and they would not help me. They just pointed me to the DNR site, which I cannot find this information on. Does anyone know if there is a list some where of what land is open to spring turkey in Oakland county?My goal is to be in Oakland so I send most of my time in the wood, not on the road. Better yet, what about a recommendation for a good place to try? 



Thanks,
Stan Green


----------



## EdB

All state land is open to hunting. A lot of state land in southern MI is posted no shooting from April 1 to Sept 14 but turkey hunters are exempt from this no shooting rule if they hold a valid turkey license. If it is in a state park, there may be portions that are closed. Check with the specific park's headquarters.

Also, welcome to the site. Might want to fill out your profile too.


----------



## Fur and Feathers

Check northern Oakland county near holly quite a bit of state land there. You'll find that most turkey hunters won't give you specific locations, nothing personal, but they know where the birds are and they don't want to give it away. I'm hunting in Livingston Co. this year. Genesee and Oakland counties were my second choice. Good Luck.

By the way here is the DNR link to Oakland county Public lands. Just click on the red dots.

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/images/parknav/oaklandarea.htm


----------



## Bwilson

I live in meridian township and on thier site you can pull a map of the whole township and it shows all public hunting land a township non hunting land also private land owners. Perhaps you might be able to find somthing under oakland co webpage like that. I was able to find out who the land owners are around where im hunting and went and knocked on thier doors and asked if i could walk thier property to find where turkeys are roosting.


----------



## PITBULL

ZC includes Oakland, Macomb, St Clair, Lapeer, and Genesee counties

The DNR website has listings and maps of public hunting areas to start with http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-154111--,00.html
Print out the maps and then buy county maps to help find state land. get out and drive and look for birds around state game areas. 
Port huron and lapeer sga's have birds you just have to do your homework to locate them


----------

